# minimum tank size for 1 frontosa



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

just wondering want a minimum tank size 4 a frontosa would be


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

50-75 gallon should suffice.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

I say at least a 48" long 75 gallon tank. 55 gallon with only 12" depth is a bit small in my opinion.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I will be the oddball here and say that fronts are a colony fish and should not be kept in groups smaller than 3 or 4 fish so even the 75 gallon would be too small then. I would get a six foot 125 or larger and get yourself a nice group of 6 or 7 fish. They will be happier and so will you.


----------



## rahim101 (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/f ... corner.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/f ... armony.php

The Library on this forum is an excellent source for information!


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

I bet you could get a five footer, I think u could have a few in there.


----------



## GJx (Mar 13, 2003)

cichlidgirl1 said:


> I will be the oddball here and say that fronts are a colony fish and should not be kept in groups smaller than 3 or 4 fish so even the 75 gallon would be too small then. I would get a six foot 125 or larger and get yourself a nice group of 6 or 7 fish. They will be happier and so will you.


Personally & honestly, I'd have to join the not-so-silent oddball minority & agree with CG.

I agree that I just don't think that I could advise anyone to keep fronts in conditions that are not what I think are condusive to them living to their full potential, so I'd go w/ the colony of at least 3 or 4 & make the whole question moot in the process.

gjx


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

AnDyF_27 said:


> just wondering want a minimum tank size 4 a frontosa would be


75g


----------



## mveale (Oct 25, 2005)

I purchased a pair who were kept and bred in a 4 footer. shocked because I thought this was far too small. but fronts don't need that much room really.they really aren't that active as they age. they don't have huge territories etc .. ESP if kept solo or as a pair. if I had a 4 foot and 6 foot id keep say a pair of fronts in the 4 and leptasoma in the 6!


----------



## happi_person (Nov 7, 2008)

but bigger is always better :thumb: i recommend six foot


----------



## mveale (Oct 25, 2005)

happi_person said:


> but bigger is always better :thumb: i recommend six foot


of course. i agree bigger is always better
but *minimum* size i'd say four foot


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

cichlidgirl1 said:


> I will be the oddball here and say that fronts are a colony fish and should not be kept in groups smaller than 3 or 4 fish so even the 75 gallon would be too small then. I would get a six foot 125 or larger and get yourself a nice group of 6 or 7 fish. They will be happier and so will you.


I have to agree with CG on her oddball opinion. :wink:


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

I have to agree that CG is an oddball. :lol: j/k


----------

